# Katzper's Haunt 08 pics...Noah Fentz



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

So I decided to post some pics of our haunt. Could not wait to get my new website up so they are on photobucket.Enjoy










halloween 08 pictures by NoahFentz-itsJeff - Photobucket


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! Great photos. I've always been an admirer of your haunt and wish I could do something like your basement walk-through. Terrific job again this year. I love all the diff. vignettes that are spaced out enough to allow you to take it all in but they all work together perfectly. Looking forward to the new website.


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW, very creepy, enjoyed it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a great haunt! Love the dog, the eyes looking through the windows, the hands reaching through the grates, all the skellies. The graveyard has a nice crowded look to it - we're going to have to rethink the spacing on our yard display now. And that girl looking through the stairs had to have gotten some shrieks.

Well done and great photos!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I said it before - and I'll say it again - love it!! such detail. gee, you don't seem that demented in person...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like you've got a great setup inside and out.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very cool pics but this one is awesome...


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thank you all for your response. I do have to give credit to the NJ Make and Takes. Getting together once a month gets you motivated throughtout the year in making props. In the past I would panic and start projects in September. This year I was so ahead of the game I was able to concentrate more on detail. 

At first I was fustrated with my yard because the front was so small. What I have learned in set design it is better to have different levels/platforms instead of a flat plain. I generally work with what people give me or what I can make. Not every prop is used. My goal is definitely creepy and not scary. This past months make and take we had worked on a wiper motor prop. I like the slow movements rather then the quick startle. I think I want to use the other motor to have grandmas chair rocking.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

NoahFentz said:


> My goal is definitely creepy


Well, you sure have that down pat! The old lady in the rocking chair with the warts all over her face is by far my favorite, then the child looking at you through the stairs with her doll is a close 2nd. 
Well done my friend! I'd be having nightmares for sure.....crap, may just have them after just looking at the pictures!......wimper, wimper....I want' my mommy..................


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Pumpkinrot likey....

http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice job with the lighting as well


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Your haunt looked great. What are your plans for your demo at Ironstock this year? Look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

lowdwnrob said:


> Your haunt looked great. What are your plans for your demo at Ironstock this year? Look forward to seeing you again.


Thank you. It was your interest/questions 2 years ago when I did the foam wall demo that I brought all the foam for this year. I did not realize that some of the southern states had a hard time finding the thicker stuff. I thought it was a success. Anyhoo....the funny thing about the demos is that Im just a filler. I never plan to do a demo until Ironman needs someone because another person canceled. Who knows? I cant see anyone canceling this year but I never know what I might learn this year that might have an interest.

Besides I think I might be quite busy. We have BIG plans for Friday night. HELL for that matter the WHOLE weekend!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice pics Noah...good job


----------

